# mini pigs



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone on here has a mini pig..... Who is it lol?

Ive searched through google for info but cant find anything on them.

How big do they get?


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

what the hell are they? sounds interesting!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

A mini pig lol! I think they stay the same size or smaller than a cat.
I want one lol!


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

oh like proper pigs??? sounds cool... I think I might have seen one can't remember where tho. Think it was on some programme about pets in USA. Very cute tho... I think you can house train them and teach them tricks.


----------



## derbyleighton (Sep 10, 2007)

ive never seen any for sale but there the ones jonathan ross brought 2 off smallest pigs in the world


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah thats all I could find online was that he had some. I think they were bred somewhere in devon.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

Are they Kune Kunes (sp)?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

PetStreet - Fancy a mini-pig

BBC NEWS | England | Devon | Mini pigs are big success on farm



















The BBC reports that a Devon fun farm is reaping the rewards of a nine-year breeding programme for miniature pigs.
The pigs, which are about a fifth of the size of ordinary pigs, have been a hit with visitors at Pennywell Farm.

TV celebrity Jonathan Ross bought two of the pint-sized porkers as pets at £150 each and there have even been offers from as far away as Australia.

The pocket pigs are a variant of the rare kune kune breed, which is native to New Zealand.

Chris Murray, co-owner of the farm near Buckfastleigh, began cross-breeding the pigs nine years ago and believes he has the perfect pet pig.

Off menu

He said: "Pigs are very cute when they are young, but they outgrow a home environment and can be aggressive when they get older.

"These pigs are just at home indoors or outdoors."

Some pet pigs, such as the Vietnamese pot-bellied variety, have been brought for their cute appeal in the past.

But they fell out of fashion when people began to realise how difficult they were to look after when they reach full size.

There are no big surprises in store for anyone who falls for the Pennywell miniatures.

An average adult pig weighs about 500kg (1,102lb), but the mini pigs weigh only 70kg (154lb).

The world's smallest pig is thought to be the 28in-long wild pygmy hog, an endangered species which lives in wildlife sanctuaries in Assam, India.

Mr Murray said: "They are easy to house train and have a good temperament.

"A sow would normally snap at you if you picked up one of her litter, but these are amazingly content."

Mr Murray doubts if they will be appearing on restaurant menus.

"They are too small, he said.

"It would be uneconomic so it's unlikely they will be used for meat and there is already a huge amount of different pig meat available."


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Sooo cute...:flrt:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah thats the report I found. They are very cute!
Ill get a pig when I have a garden of my own - even though it will be a house pig I still want it to be able to go out.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if its any help, this is the farms website

Pennywell Farm Activity Centre - Award winning Devon farm attraction - educational visits, petting farm & Falconry displays

N


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

There is also the German Micro Pig that was imported into the UK a few yrs 

Piglets to Cuddle and care for.....Piggywigs Farm


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks
Anyone know who it is on here that has one? He posted pics aswell.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

> but the mini pigs weigh only 70kg (154lb).


"Only" 70kg?

That's still heavier than me :lol2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i have a kune kune but they arent as small as them others. micros arent that small either and if you were to get one make sure you can see the parents as loads have been sold as micros and grow alot bigger. i know tony (pig paradise) (used to work for him) and karen (piggywigs)so if you did want a pig let me know.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Catherine896 said:


> Thanks
> Anyone know who it is on here that has one? He posted pics aswell.


if thats refering to me im a she hehe


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Alice said:


> Are they Kune Kunes (sp)?


Its not about the mini pig lol but i really do like your beardie Alice in you sig

Dale:2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

basky said:


> if thats refering to me im a she hehe


Dont know if its you lol, someone posted a pic of their mini pig and I asked about it and they said it stays the same size as a cat. Tony from pig paradise is in wiltshire isnt he?
Do they have the mini pigs?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah tony used to be up here in eccleshall. (we had the first mangalitzas in britain hehe, sorry had to say that) but anyway yeah he was here but then went and had an affair with karen from piggywigs so mary (his wife) kicked him out so now he's down there with karen.
no he doesnt have any mini pigs that i know of. he's concentrating on mangalitzas. worth more money.


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

try this link:2thumb::
Miniature pet pigs, Pet small pet in Ahappypets.com.com
I want one now!LOL:mf_dribble:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

them ones arent that mini, bout same size as my kune kune.


----------



## piggy (May 29, 2008)

*Mini pigs*

I own two of the mini pigs from devon. I have had them 3 weeks. They are very cute but hard work to. They grow to the size of a lab dog so they dont stay tiny forever. I have been looking for someone else how owns them to chat to when I came across this forum.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Are there other breeders of these mini pigs around? I know my mother fancies a pair in future, and judging by the responce that pennywell farm had my guess is that they're gonna be backlogged for the next 100 million years :lol2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry comp broke. you can get all sorts of small pigs where about in the country are you? if you ever get a small pig make sure you see the parents as they get crossed alot.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Im in south wales  It wont be for a while if she does decide to go ahead but the woman is obsessed!! :lol2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol pig paradise is prob the most recognised place in the uk and he's now down in salisbury. they also do day courses there where you get to meet all the pigs including mangalitzas and learn everything from keeping/ breeding and making money from them. a very good course.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh and obviously he sells them and will go through the cph number and movements licence with you. he's also a very good price and brilliant stock.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome thank you so much! The day course sounds like a BRILLIANT idea! I love piggies and so does she  Its always fun to learn new things! Do they have a website?


----------



## Tho3ban (Jun 7, 2008)

*hmmm*

i'm thinking of getting a mini pig ... for my python .. a pet for my python .. its all his, can do whatever he wants to it...:whistling2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Awesome thank you so much! The day course sounds like a BRILLIANT idea! I love piggies and so does she  Its always fun to learn new things! Do they have a website?


yeah sure here ya go:
Pig Paradise Farm, pigs, Rare Breeds Pigs, Pigkeeping courses


----------

